# Looking for a reliable, quality a source for embroidered t-shirt labels



## ncc1983 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am looking for a reliable, quality a source for embroidered labels in the US (preferably). 

I want our T-Shirt brand tagged inside of our shirts and I can't seem to find a clear answer as to where I can source these.

Any help would be most appreciated.

Nick


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I assume you mean woven, not embroidered? Tags are rarely embroidered.

Try Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers and identify yourself as a forum member for further discounts.


----------



## ncc1983 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks splathead.

I have contacted them.

If you can suggest any others you trust, that would be really helpful as I'd like to get some comparison quotes.

Cheers.


----------



## zenwhim (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi ncc,
Was wondering if you could let me know how things worked out with you with ClothingLabels4U? I'm interested in working with them and wondering what people's experiences have been. 

Thanks


----------

